# Will my computer run this CPU



## tomdotty (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi all...

I want to upgrade my intel core 2 duo processor 1.8ghz to an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5200+ 2.70GHz (AM2). The reason for this is that i am hoping to purchase a new graphics card, and i think that i could do with upgrading my cpu to handle the new card (8800gtx 768mb). 

All i really need to know is: is this processor going to fit into my computer, and will it work, and will it actually be any better than the one i have now.
Thanks

Tom.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What are your full system specs including power supply


----------



## tomdotty (Jan 28, 2008)

Processor

Type: Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 / 1.86 GHz

Multi-Core Technology: Dual-Core

64-bit Computing: Yes

Installed Qty: 1

Max Supported Qty: 1

Processor Main Features: Intel Extended Memory 64 Technology, Intel Execute Disable Bit, Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology
Cache memory

Type: L2 Cache

Installed Size: 2 MB

Cache Per Processor: 2 MB
Mainboard

Chipset Type: VIA PT890

Data Bus Speed: 1066 MHz
Ram

Installed Size: 2 GB / 2 GB (max)

Technology: DDR II SDRAM

Form Factor: DIMM 240-pin

Features: Two DDR channels


8600GT 512mb Graphics

2 x 250GB SATA 7200rpm

MY PSU is 500W


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi tomdotty, in short words, no you can't swap your Intel cpu for the AMD cpu without buying a new motherboard too. Mike


----------



## tomdotty (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the advice, but is there any processor that you would recommend buying, that is better than the one i have now, maybe a higher performance core 2 duo? that would fit my motherboard?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Please list the brand and model number of your motherboard.


----------



## tomdotty (Jan 28, 2008)

Cuba (MSI MS-7301)


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Your system is a Packard Bell? The processor is a socket LGA775 and runs at 1066 FSB. I am going to let another tech recommend a cpu, as my knowledge is geared toward the AMD line of processors. Sorry, Mike


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

CPU Support
Intel Celeron D 3xx and 4xx models
Intel Pentium 4 5xx and 6xx models
Intel Pentium D 8xx and 9xx models
Intel Core 2 Duo models with LGA775
533 / 800 / 1066 MHz FSB

This should support all core 2 duos with the 1066 fsb, it it does not boot kwith one i would flash the bios


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is what Newegg carries for your board.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Subcategory=343&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=

A pretty pricey move for the performance increase you would gain IMHO.


----------



## tomdotty (Jan 28, 2008)

"This should support all core 2 duos with the 1066 fsb, it it does not boot kwith one i would flash the bios"

Just wondering if this happened how i would go about doing this? and do i need a new heat sink?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.devhardware.com/c/a/Hardware-Guides/Why-and-How-to-Flash-Your-BIOS/


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The chipset electrically supports 1066MHz FSB processors. There isn't really much in the way of upgrading you can do because of the chipset limitations. I would look at seeing if newer BIOSes support the Core 2 Quad processors if you really want to upgrade the CPU.

What specifically are you trying to accomplish by upgrading the CPU?


----------



## tomdotty (Jan 28, 2008)

I am getting a new graphics card, 8800gtx, and i just thought that i may aswell upgrade my cpu, maybe games will run a bit smoother, and my pc won't crash etc...


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

I also believe that you will not get the performance boost you are looking for with the limitations of your motherboard. All the fast parts in the world won't speed up a slower chipset. Mike


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

you dont need a cpu over that to game just a good gpu and in turn a good power supply


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

With todays games most of the load is on the graphics hardware rather than the CPU. Historically, the graphics processing load has been slowly shifting from the CPU to the GPU, and now the GPU does most of the work and a faster CPU will barely make a difference even in intense 3D games.


----------



## tomdotty (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks....the answer i have been looking for, chz


----------



## fhjnine6 (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah, just stick with the 8800gtx, you dont really need a new cpu, that core 2 duo will suit you fine. but damn, an 8800gtx... top of the line, haha. you have another sli-capable? that will make gaming that much better


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

your going to need a new power supply with a new 8800 just so you know


----------



## tomdotty (Jan 28, 2008)

ok thought so, what would you recommend, i have a 500w atm?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

For a single 8800GTX any of these would be fine:

*Power Desktop Computer Class *

Recommended Supply: Antec Trio Power 650 watt

Recommended Supply: Coolermaster Real Power Pro 650 watt

Recommended Supply: Corsair HX-620 Watt

Recommended Supply: OCZ Gamer X Stream 700 Watt

Recommended Supply: Seasonic 600 Watt

Recommended Supply: Thermaltake Toughpower 650 Watt

*For two 8800s
The High-End Power Gaming Class*: 

Recommended Supply: Enermax Galaxy 850 Watt

Recommended Supply: PC Power & Cooling 750 Watt

Recommended Supply: Silverstone 750 watt

Recommended Supply: Thermaltake Toughpower 750 watt

Recommended Supply: Thermaltake Toughpower 850 Watt

More info can be found in our http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html thread.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh and the silverstone 650 watt and pc power and cooling 610 watt


----------



## tomdotty (Jan 28, 2008)

what wattage would you recomend, and where could you suggest i get it from......sorry we have kind of gone off the original subject:smile:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you get a G92 8800 like the 8800GT and 8800GTS 512MB then only 600W to 650W. If you will be getting a G80 8800 like the 8800GTS, 8800GTX, or 8800 Ultra, you will need 700W to 750W.

I would actually go with the 8800GTS 512MB since it will produce less heat but have just a little less if not more graphics processing power than the 8800GTX.


----------



## tomdotty (Jan 28, 2008)

even more than a Geforce 8800GTX 768mb


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The g92 beats it by a few fps yes


----------



## tomdotty (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks..lastly, in the way of cooling my computer, atm i have no cooling execpt the processor and graphics fans. with the new graphics card, i suspect i am going to need to keep my computer much cooler than i am now?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yes i would get a back and a front fan atleast


----------



## tomdotty (Jan 28, 2008)

ok..thanks for the help everyone, much appriciated :smile:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I have the same CPU overclocked to over 3GHz and i get nearly 13,000 in 3DMark06, so IMHO your CPU is fine. Also, get a 8800GT rather than a GTX, it is 3% slower and half the price.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## tomdotty (Jan 28, 2008)

could you please recommend any software that i can download that has a user-friendly interface, that i can use to OC my CPU


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Again, you shouldn't overclock unless you have a specific need for it, and this is pretty much the same as upgrading the CPU. Having a faster CPU clock speed will only help out a noticeable amount with very specialized tasks like A/V encoding, photo editing, calculations, distributed computing programs, etc.

Also, you will have limited overclocking options with software because you won't be able to increase voltages or tweak memory timings.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I just noticed that you're running a Via chipset. G92s have an issue running on some motherboards with Via chipsets, although it can be resolved with a BIOS update. 

Check you motherboard makers website for the latest BIOS update if your system doesn't POST with the 8800GT.


----------

